# Basket made from Rope and Fabric Remnants



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

I have been wanting to make a basket by crocheting over rope, however I could not find any videos to show how to start it from the beginning. I finally figured it out and made my own video. I love using fabric left over or never used for other projects and making a useful and yet an attractive product. This is part 1. I hope some of you find it interesting. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJqEq5SJEy4[/ame]


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

Nice basket.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I love that. Now, I&#8217;m going to have to make baskets from my scraps.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Love this Erin!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's super. You did so well.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

love that. I have crocheted fabric strips before but never over rope.


----------

